# TPMS registration London



## e36er (Jul 22, 2018)

Hey chaps,

Anyone in London able to register a new TPMS? After spending nearly an hour at a Nissan dealer in N London, it turns out they couldn’t do it!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nobody seems to post on how the system works and what years they differ.

I pressure it works like the following

tpms
reciever
controller
bcm

as a general rule of thumb?


----------



## roberto877 (Sep 12, 2020)

I believe 2014 and upwards are different tpms there are couple advertised on eBay for all year gtrs this is not the case.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I know they change at 14, do they change on the 2016 facelift again?


----------

